

Conway's Game of Life implemented in Brainfuck - michael_dorfman
http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/brainfuck/

======
unwind
Even more impressive is that, according to the comments, he actually wrote it
from scratch (as opposed to generating it using some higher-level language).
No comment on what that seems to imply regarding his brain. :)

~~~
jcw
Also see his mandelbrot set/towers of hanoi using vim macros (not vim scripts,
but macros): <http://www.linusakesson.net/programming/vim/index.php>

------
chrismear
This is cool, but I won't truly be happy until someone's implemented Conway's
Game of Life in Conway's Game of Life.

~~~
rjshade
Here is an example of a GoL unit cell - "a pattern with two states, which is
determined by its previous state and the previous state of its neighbors,
using exactly the rules used to compute it; that is, it simulates its own
universe":
[http://www.radicaleye.com/lifepage/patterns/unitcell/ucdesc....](http://www.radicaleye.com/lifepage/patterns/unitcell/ucdesc.html)

Basically a pattern in GoL that mimics the behaviour of a single cell. A
regular grid of these would therefore implement Conway's Game of Life in
Conway's Game of Life (and of course you could do this recursively to any
level you choose - at an exponential decrease in speed of course)

~~~
chrismear
Huh, that approach would never have occurred to me. Very elegant.

